

Structure Synth, an IDE for creating recursive 3D art - rufflelesl
http://structuresynth.sourceforge.net/

======
ehsanul
This is a really amazing piece of software, especially when you couple it with
Sunflow rendering. You can get absolutely stunning 3D visuals whether or not
you're at all artistic. All you need to do is define a few short rules, and
you often end up with amazing emergent structures based on those rules.

Sometimes you'll find that a 3-6 line eisenscript gives you the most amazing
structure. Recursive structures are often the best. You can find lots of great
stuff on the flickr group: <http://www.flickr.com/groups/structuresynth/>

Even I can make cool/beautiful stuff, so can you:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/ehsanul_g3/>

~~~
chime
I love SS. I combine it with Sunflow too. I made these a while ago when
playing with both:

<http://chir.ag/stuff/virtue.png>

<http://chir.ag/stuff/synth.png>

<http://chir.ag/stuff/strand.png>

I just woke up and I think I should spend the rest of today rendering. It is
so much fun and relaxing.

~~~
moondowner
Lovely renders!

Btw, how do you combine SS with Sunflow? (link to a blog post/how-to would be
helpful :))

~~~
phren0logy
I agree. Sunflow renders look fantastic, but is it also dead in the water?
Last build is from 2007. Yikes.

Maybe with all of the hubbub over GPU ray-tracing at SIGGRAPH this year it's
time to see development re-ignited?

~~~
moondowner
There are packages for Ubuntu 10.04 and for the upcoming 10.10, yes - the last
SS version is from 2009 - now spankin new, but not outdated, and the packages
are always kept fresh.

------
crux_
I know what I'm playing with this weekend...

For the same thing, in 2D: <http://www.contextfreeart.org/> \-- make sure to
check the gallery.

Ditto, in the browser w/ canvas (full disclosure: I wrote this):
file:///home/dan/proj/my-langs/cfa-js/cfademo.html

(Also: <http://azarask.in/projects/algorithm-ink/> which pre-dates my
version.)

~~~
dkersten
_file:///home/dan/proj/my-langs/cfa-js/cfademo.html_

Err.. you forgot to upload it?

~~~
crux_
I'm disappointed with myself, but in a trivial way. :)

Awesomebar + apparent severe lack of caffeine. Here's the working link:

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6600185/cfa/cfademo.html>

~~~
dkersten
Thats pretty cool

------
hsmyers
Pretty pictures are great! For those of you who want to learn a bit more about
what is going on behind the scenes, you might want to research L-Systems. See
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-system> The authors who brings it home the
best are Przemyslaw Prusinkiewicz and Aristid Lindenmayer (notice last name of
second author ;-)) Lots of L-System software out there as well...

------
fiaz
Amazingly cool! Is there anything similar for audio?

~~~
_delirium
Here's one experiment: [http://eis-blog.ucsc.edu/2009/11/cfml-the-context-
free-music...](http://eis-blog.ucsc.edu/2009/11/cfml-the-context-free-music-
language/)

------
Jach
Very cool, I'm finding this much more enjoyable than my last run with Povray
about 7 years ago. Previous comments about pairing it with Sunflow were really
helpful too.

My only complaint so far is what was repeated a year ago on their sourceforge
page:

"There should be an x,y,z axis indicator on screen,that would greatly improve
designing coordination,but it's still a really cool program though!; )"

------
Keyframe
Wow, I must try it. Looks like a mini houdini - <http://www.sidefx.com/> (and
free one at that!)

------
hysterix
Recursive 3d art? Sounds psychedelic...

------
swah
Request: make an ode to Inception movie using it!

